# A Thought Experiment



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I wasn't sure where to put this thread, but since it's related to children and parenting, here she be.

The hypothetical question:

Imagine for a moment that you died right now, and were to come right back to earth to be born in ten minutes time. Between the time of your birth to the time you start attending kindergarten school, which person (pick only one) would you prefer to be cared for by.

A) Day care worker.

B) Babysitter.

C) Extended family.

D) Bio Mom.

I was on a long drive today and heard this question tackled on a podcast. Interesting discussion ensued.

Thanks.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Is this my actual current mom or some hypothetical mom?

I don't know how you could answer that question without knowing more about the people behind the labels.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd prefer to go to instant adult. I'd never do childhood again.

In terms of your question, to me, the role doesn't matter - it's the character of the individual. One could have a good or bad experience with any of those people.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Tasorundo said:


> Is this my actual current mom or some hypothetical mom?
> 
> I don't know how you could answer that question without knowing more about the people behind the labels.


Hypothetical.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Tasorundo said:


> I don't know how you could answer that question without knowing more about the people behind the labels.


True, but that is the amount of info given. Work with me here, haha!


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Assuming all are good, I would say bio-mom.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

minimalME said:


> I'd prefer to go to instant adult. I'd never do childhood again.


lol, of course, that's a no-brainer!



minimalME said:


> In terms of your question, to me, the role doesn't matter - it's the character of the individual. One could have a good or bad experience with any of those people.


Assume, like Tasorundo, that the characters were same/similar. Would you have a preference then?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

If character wasn't an issue, I'd stay with my natural mother.




OnTheFly said:


> Assume, like Tasorundo, that the characters were same/similar. Would you have a preference then?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

As someone who, as a child, was under the care of each of the above at difference times, D is an absolute no-brainer.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Biological Mother is the answer for me. The only way that could change is if there was big issues, like drug use, violence, etc.


----------

